# USed Blazer Brass for the 1st time



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I bought some ammo this week for today's shoot, and I saw Blazer Brass at Wal-Mart for the 1st time. I bought 100 rounds of it. It shoots pretty good. Not as dirty as WWB.

I have used Blazer aluminum many times, but my HKs don't seem to like the aluminum casings as much - they don't eject as far. Anyway, if I come across it again, I may buy some more. I bought their last 2 boxes on Thur.


----------



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

What was the price on the blazer brass from Wally world? About the same as WWB?

Lately I've been buying the yellow box UMC at Academy. 250 rounds of .40 for like 35 bucks. Can't beat that compared to spending the 45 or more I spend to buy that equivalent of WWB at walmart.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, it is around the same price as WWB.


----------



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

Cool. I might stop by today and look around then :-D


----------



## jsigone (May 19, 2006)

blazer brass is 2 bucks cheaper per 100 here. WWB value pack is 16.98/100. Blazer brass 165grain is $7.48/50 or 180 grain is 7.98/50. So it's 1-2 bucks cheaper pending the grain you get. I find the blazer is a bit cleaner then WWB and can still get good groups coming from a beginner. So far i've cleared the shelf of 3 Wally Worlds of all their blazer. They don't seem to stock up on them like WWB though.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, since I tried the 2 boxes, that particular Wal-Mart is still out.


----------

